# Caution with Core i7 920 on Windows 10



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 5, 2015)

I discovered BOINC, set at 100% CPU/time was only running at 60%.  I thought that problem was BOINC but seeing how it didn't fix itself over a month, I investigated further discovering the processor is running at ~1.6 GHz.  ~1.6 GHz is 60% of 2.66 GHz, the stock clock of the processor.  I knew it was power saving and, after Googling, I found my own thread which was about changing non-Turbo multiplier from 12x to 20x.  I checked, and it was still set at 20x and the next logical conclusion was that Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology (EIST) was to blame.  I checked and, sure enough, it was enabled.  I disabled it, the processor is running at 2.66 GHz and BOINC is once again claiming 100% CPU usage.

I suspect what is happening is that, because BOINC runs at low priority, it assumes it is okay to throttle the PC while it is running.  I think this behavior changed with EIST 2 because my i7-6700K is running at 4 GHz as expected.  It could also just be my finicky DFI board.

Anywho, something to be on lookout for.


----------



## hat (Oct 5, 2015)

Not sure what version of power saving I would have, but mine stays at 3.2GHz all day long. Of course, it's not overclocked (because I can't) so that may play a part in it too. Thanks for the PSA!


----------

